# new tank, cloudy water, no fish



## missmanatee (Dec 25, 2010)

hey, i just set up a 25g. it has new gravel(washed) and some from the 10 gallon i currently have for bacteria(vacumed). it has wood that i have already soaked in it. and it has a rock that has been washed too. i filled it with water it has a 7.0 pH and the filter and the heater are running. the light is off it is full spectrum since i plan to have plants. it has been running for about three hours and the tank is pretty much white. you can see a little bit but it is very cloudy. should i be worried? will it go away in a few days? can i do anything to fix this?
thanks!:fish9:


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

with no light and no filter is will clear up in a couple of days.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like it is from your new gravel. As much as you rinse that stuff off, there is usually enough to cause your tank to cloud up. It will clear up.


----------

